# Ingrown Toenail



## dballard2004 (Aug 10, 2010)

A patient had an ingrown toenail removed, but it was not a permanent removal. A digital block was performed for both an anesthetic and for postop pain. What CPT code do I use? 11730 or 11750? Would the digital block be considered inclusive? Thanks.


----------



## delphinus777 (Aug 11, 2010)

You need more info on how much the surgeon took out of the nail. Was it the plate or did they go down to the matrix? That would be the decision maker right there.  The block [sadly] is included.


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 11, 2010)

I will inquire.  Thanks so much!


----------

